

Ask HN: CS student looking for internship - heroyi

Any start-ups or companies that are looking for an intern for possibly Fall semester?
======
edoceo
And a GitHub or similar profile. We don't glance at an applicant w/o one.

------
hk__2
You should add more details, e.g. where are you, what kind of internship, etc.

